# Studying on tr visa



## tabbi

HI
I have just finished my studies and i have applied for my TR,but i want to so further studies in diffrent course.
My question is that can i study on my 485(TR) visa or do i need to apply for an other student visa?
One more thing is that can you get admission in UNIVERSITY on your bridging visa?
THANX


----------



## Wanderer

tabbi said:


> HI
> I have just finished my studies and i have applied for my TR,but i want to so further studies in diffrent course.
> My question is that can i study on my 485(TR) visa or do i need to apply for an other student visa?
> One more thing is that can you get admission in UNIVERSITY on your bridging visa?
> THANX


Even though it says 
*. *study to improve english skills
It also says there are no restrictions on work or study.
Skilled - Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 485)
I think you'll find that most Universities are happy enough to get fees from any students, they all being businesses in a competitive market.
If they do question you being on a bridging visa _[ bridging visas also do give a person the same rights as the prior visa held _] just have Immi documentation on your previous, the Immi bridging visa info page and a reference to your TR application receipt, and you should have no problem I'd expect.

If you find someone still unsure, have them give Immi a call 131881 and just make sure that ask the question clearly.


----------

